# Whizzer Springer springs



## PlasticNerd (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey all, Is anybody making new whizzer springs for schwinn springers? Or does anyone have any for sale? Thanks and Ride On! Gary.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 10, 2018)

Memory lane sells springs 

Or you could check bicycledesigner.com

Cheap price 10$


----------

